# WTT'ers May



## Lucy_lu_84

Hey! 

just wondered how many of us where about? Not long to go now! :) 

Very berry excited! 

Thought we could count down together


----------



## cdejdemommy

We're officially trying in May! I'm super excited as well!
I am in the midst of a tiny scare though (not that it would be that scary) but since I just came off the Mirena and haven't really been able to chart and track yet I'm a little confused as to when I ovulated this month. There were 3 days in a row where I was absolutely positive and we did get it on before and after those days with no form of birth control so I have absolutely no idea if I'm already PG or not.

I'll be taking a test on the 6th, if it's negative I'm taking another one on the 11th of Feb. If it too is negative then we are all set for May!! It's good to have someone to talk to who has the same plans for TTC in the same month!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Let us know how the test goes! :D 

We're trying for baby number 2 and some days I just think we must be crazy, our LO will be just over 10/11 months when we start to try. we just always wanted out children close, and originally we never planned to have them that close but then you never know how long it's going to take do you? Took us 3 months to fall the first time, but I m/c at 11 weeks, then took 3 months after than to fall again. So all in all it took nearly 9 months to get pregnant successfully. So don't want to risk waiting too long and then having a bigger age gap :D 

Your trying for baby number 3? How old are your other two?


----------



## cdejdemommy

Lucy, I think that age difference is perfect, even if you fall pregnant and carry successfully the first time around!
My boys are 14 months apart. Yep. I got pregnant with my 2nd son (unintentionally) when my first son was just 5 months old. I was exclusively breastfeeding and avoiding getting back on birth control. I also was NOT having a ton of sex so I didn't think that BC was entirely necessary but as my youngest proves - it of course, only takes one time! Haha!
Anyway, the first 6 months were the hardest but my boys love each other. They fight a lot - mostly over toys so it feels like the title "Referee" got written into my parenting repertoire somewhere along the way but I'm glad I have them this close. They are best buds! My oldest is 3 years and 5 months and my youngest is 2 years and 3 months.
Good luck with TTC in May!

ETA: Yes, we are trying for number 3 - I somewhat feel like this is insane but at this point I kind of thrive off of insanity, haha!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

14 months wow... very close! But think close age gaps are lovely... one of my neices and nephew are 16 months apart (i think) and they were sooo close as kids! 

it's not just having two young children that worries me, it's being pregnant while having a toddler. I had a really easy pregnany but I still felt so tired, so it worries me how tired you'd get running around after one while pregnant. although would cope! 

My friends sister was due with her 3rd last week ... no clue if she has had baby yet, but she will have a 3 year old, 1 year old and a new born! She's mad!! lol

Good luck for May to ... will be watching your progress :D


----------



## cdejdemommy

Whew! My oldest started walking when I was 7 months pregnant with my youngest. We also lived in a townhome at the time and I had to climb stairs all the time. So not fun but I made it through! Haha! What's really hard is when you have a toddler crying and a newborn crying at the same time. You feel like you're being pulled in two different directions!! You get used to coping though and it all works out!


----------



## celine

We might be but not sure..still bfing so af hasnt shown her face, so as my status shows we are ntnp - so if we gets preggers (like cdejdemommy) its great :)
if af hasnt shown by the end of the year when Gabriel is 18 months I may consider switching to formula to get af going..


----------



## Freya

Hi there,

Just wanted to pop in and say we were planning to TTC number 2 in May as well. Trying to get optimum timing... but well aware it could take a while to conceive once we 'get going'. So fingers crossed for all of us!

XXX


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Yeah am sure I'd cope... best not to think and worry to much! 

hey Celine and Freya! :) Good luck


----------



## Welshie

Me, me, me lol! 

My Af should be due around the 20th of may, So we will start trying straight after that! 

Im so excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Welshie said:


> Me, me, me lol!
> 
> My Af should be due around the 20th of may, So we will start trying straight after that!
> 
> Im so excited now! :happydance:

Exactly the same time as me ... my AF is due on or around 20th ot 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Me - im wtt until May as well :) there seem to be a few of us around. 

we are going ntnp in May when we go on holiday. Im due my may af the 14th so after that we will be trying. I cant wait. It feels so close but yet so far away. I have been here since august waiting lol. 

xxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

It sure is getting close...3 months to go! Should get my folic acid out soon i thinks :D

How are we all today?


----------



## lovehearts

Im going to start on folic acid at the end of February i think. Thats enough time isnt it? 3 months? 

Im just too excited - i was reading up reviews of our holiday destination and everyone says how wonderful it is. I cannot wait to go and i cannot wait to move over to ttc. Im so nervous about the length of time it will take us to actually fall pregnant. This will be number 1 for me and there is always the worry about fertility.

xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Yea they say 3 months before :) I have a tub in the kitchen ready and waiting! 

Where are you going on holiday? (sorry if you already said, memory like a sieve lol) 
There is always the worry of how long it will take *fingers crossed* for not to long. Took me 3 months last time, then MMC and 3 months again. So who knows


----------



## lovehearts

Im going to aruba :) OH has spoilt me! lol. it looks amazing :)

Sorry about your mc :hugs: Im hoping ill catch soon but im not getting my hopes up. I think OH thinks it will happen straight away....men eh?!! 

xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

Can I join too!?
Hopefully we'll be starting in May, even though it was going to be June/July, but it took us 6 months to conceive last time so I recon we should get an early start ;) 

My to-do list:
1) Start Folic Acid this month
2) Over pay mortgage so I can have 12 months Mat leave without stressing about it
3) Declutter the house (because I know I will have ZERO time once LO is here!)
4) Need to loose 7lb to get back to pre-preg weight -finally-

Exciting! Getting close now!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

love hearts: Wow sounds amazing..lucky thing :D :D Haha yeah men are clueless sometimes

Deeper Blue : sure join in :) more the merrier! 

good luck with the 7lbs! I still didn't get back to my pre pregnancy clothes :( Doubt I will now ... been eating so healthy for 4 weeks and I haven't lost even a llb! Why :( Might as well eat chocolate! 

Over paying morgage is a good idea, wish I had the money to do that ... still scarping by on Mat pay, and won't be getting any more when back at work


----------



## Deeper Blue

I was setting myself up a WTT ticker today and was weirdly suprised at how close May is. For some reason it's ages and ages away in my head but the ticker says other wise!
Exciting and scary all at the same time.


----------



## Baronessgogo

i late coming ohn here but me too! we were originally waiting till July but hubby got a new job with more money so said we could start sooner :D

Iv already been taking my folic acid for a few weeks, seeing as my ticker says 10 weeks i thought i'd best start.


----------



## Deeper Blue

Baronessgogo said:


> i late coming ohn here but me too! we were originally waiting till July but hubby got a new job with more money so said we could start sooner :D
> 
> Iv already been taking my folic acid for a few weeks, seeing as my ticker says 10 weeks i thought i'd best start.

:wave: Congrats to hubby on the new job, thats awesome news!
*gulp*.... 9 weeks sounds a lot closer than 2 months for some reason :wacko:

I was trying to convince OH to go NTNP last night but he wasn't having any of it :rofl: I've decided to keep as busy as I can sorting the house out to take my mind off it.

Hope every one is ok. 
x


----------



## Baronessgogo

lol iv been trying the NTNP route as well but its getting me nowhere, he thinks he has super sperm and i will fall pregnant the minute he doesn't wear anything.


----------



## Deeper Blue

It's only 2 months... I don't see the big deal with going bare-back a couple of times and putting it in fates hands :rofl:


----------



## Baronessgogo

i completely agree with you, unfortunately hubby doesnt lol


----------



## candice123

Hello, we are WTT for May and cannot wait!! We were TTC 2 years ago, but it all got a bit much for me and we stopped to preserve my sanity (ha bit late!!) 

It is going to be great!! I dropped 3 stone in order to help with fertility, but we havent told anyone around us that we will be trying. I think it all adds to the preddure that you dont need. Good luck to everyone who is going to kick off in May!! Hope we can keep in touch!!


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hey Candice :wave: good to have you on bored! Not long now!


----------



## Eternal

Can I join? I am going to be TTC from May ... Sam will only be 6 months old, on one had I think I am crazy but have spoken to lots of people who had back to back pregnancies and although its hard they all say its brilliant too. We always wanted our children close in age but as soon as I gave birth we wanted the next. 

I also think it will be easier to manage morning sickness with a wee one, that way if i cant face it (lost 3 stone last time) can just feed him from jars etc. 

I am super excited, although worried as i still havent had my period yet :S hopefully soon though.


----------



## Emma79

Hi Everyone, I am new here. We will be TTC as from the start of May. My last pill is 29th March and then we want a clear month to get my cycles sorted before trying

I am so excited its quite hard to bear it!!


xxx


----------



## Eternal

I know, its so close ... mega excited, hope we all get pregnant soon :D


----------



## Baronessgogo

me too :) fingers crossed


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hi Emma :wave: 

We all need a blinkie or something to put in our sigs. 
x


----------



## Baronessgogo

ooh good idea il look for something :)


----------



## Eternal

sounds good :D


----------



## Deeper Blue

I'm having one of those 'I want to be pregnant NOW' days ](*,) 
I really need to wait these next couple of months so I can save up a bit more, but all the good reasons in the world doesn't make it any easier!

Just two months left.... two months :happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

2 months is no time at all :) It was xmas 2 months ago :) ROLL ON MAY :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

think of it in weeks, cos 8 weeks sounds better to me lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

https://signatures.mylivesignature.com/54488/88/E2CD601829750FD2B4F999255A71C41C.png

I cant actually think of the wording lol, need some help there


----------



## poppy

Think I might be joining you as well!

It was going to be April, but I am moving to May for a variety of reasons:

* sister is getting married at the end of July, so if I am lucky enough to fall pregnant first cycle trying, I wouldn't have such a noticeable bump by then.

* will have saved more money

Good luck ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

hi poppy, glad you could join us :)


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hey Poppy :) :wave:



Baronessgogo said:


> https://signatures.mylivesignature.com/54488/88/E2CD601829750FD2B4F999255A71C41C.png
> 
> I cant actually think of the wording lol, need some help there

I love purple! But I ave no idea about wording either >< I guess we'll (hopefully) be having winter/spring babes so maybe something to do with that? But the TTC girlies is cool :D


----------



## poppy

You're right, eight weeks does sound so much better than two months! I am having one of those super broody days as well. In my head, I know waiting till May is so much better for us, but my heart is saying, 'now!' I will have to just keep busy. I would like to lose at least half a stone before then (if I can!) and have been going to the gym heaps. Just need to cut down on the crisps! 

I started on the folic acid as well around a month and a half ago. I read another thread on here that said that the normal dosage in prenatal vitamins may not be enough and that you should go to the doctors to get larger dose. Did any of you read it? What did you think?

xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

Since I don't have any medical problems, I'm not on medication and I don't have a family history of birth defects I'm just sticking to the recommended 400mcg. I get loads in my diet anyway so I don't think its a issue. Having said that I don' think theres any harm in taking more... just a bucket load of tablets to take each morning :rofl:


----------



## Duffy

Hello Ladies, 
Can I join the may TTC ladies? My baby will be 6 months old when we start trying but in my heart I know I have to start trying then. It took almost two years to fall pregnant with my first so we want to get a early start in trying lol. We charted and did everything to the T even bought a expensive ovulation moniter.... none of it worked. When we gave up and stopped trying is when it happend so we are going to be super casual about it this time around.... 

Anyways Im so excited and very tempted to start this month but BF wants to wail til may to give my body some time to recover and I'm going to drop a few pounds to get back to my prepregnancy weight so I don't balloon out lol.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Gosh I want to start trying now...I am due to ovulate this weekend, by own own workings out! and it's sooo temptng and tbh the only reason I don't want to try till May is because we go on holiday in April and i would quite like a holiday where I don't have to worry about what I eat or drink! 

8 weeks...8 weeks! 
Love the idea for a blinkie btw :D


----------



## Baronessgogo

if anybody comes up with good wording let me kno :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

oh and sorry, hello duffy :) glad you could join us


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hey Duffy :wave: I've heard of loads of women who had to try for ages for their first and then fell straight away with there second, so I hope thats you! :D
x

Thinking about our blinkie... well... since we're all going to be :sex: come May maybe we can be called something like 'Summer Lovin Babes'... ok it wont _quite_ be summer but I like the name and from the sound of it its all we're going to be doing this summer :D


----------



## Baronessgogo

I think we are all in for a good summer :D


----------



## lovehearts

LOL were going to be exhausted by the winter :rofl: xx


----------



## Eternal

lol ... Duffy I will be trying when LO is only 6 months too, I am delaying for purely selfish reasons of I dont want another Christmas baby ... I havent had a period yet either :S its been 11 weeks :S ...

Saying that we did do it bear back last night lol ... so wait and see, i will actually cry if i have to go through another Christmas baby though, its so stressful lol.


----------



## Baronessgogo

It may be my rather new to this all mentality but i think i would rather like a christmas baby :)


----------



## Deeper Blue

Apart from the poor mite having it's b-day so close to xmas, I don't think I'd mind :)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Think I would ideally like another Summer baby! SPring would be nice to ... think I'd not want to take a tiny baby out when it was freezing! 

like the name for the blinkie btw :D


----------



## Deeper Blue

The main problem with a winter baby for me was the worry about getting to the birth centre in time with all the snow!


----------



## lovehearts

i just want a baby - summer or winter :rofl: Im a summer baby and i love having my birthday right in the middle of the year xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Lovehearts: Well yeah any time will be perfect :)


----------



## Duffy

Hi everyone thanks for the warm welcome :dance: I certaintly hope it doesn't take so long we have are fingers crossed I'll fall pregnant quickly, lol. Having are first baby in December was fantastic she was home for her first Christmas it was snowing outside and just enchanted all around me. We don't want are second one to come in December lol so we are being a bit selfish and waiting til may to start trying. 

Who else is super tempted to start trying now? Gosh the waiting is so hard on me............. :cry: This time around will be different if I get preggos as Im returnng to work that month to and I work a very active job in all weather conditions. I'll also be working through my second pregnancy vs the first one I was laid off and collecting weekly pay. 

That is cool your baby will be 6 months old when you start trying, its a bit scary for me as I hope my body will be ready.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Duffy i kno what you mean, if my hubby allowed it id be at it right now!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Im the same...well actually Im the one having to be strong! Hubby would go for it now! 
Although we're NTNP at the moment and I'm due to ovulate this weekend *whistles*


----------



## Duffy

Ahhhhhhhhh I have to be strong tonight heehee..... I'm with you ladies its tough! May not that far away.... before we know it it will be here woot.


----------



## Eternal

the thing about having a baby in dec is that the month is so busy that you cant agree to go to anything, or book tickets etc cos you have no idea when baby will come, i was due dec 6th, he came dec 12th! we missed lots of work night out, pantaine and other events as we didnt know when he would come. 

plus i was in constant fear he wouldnt come for chritsmas and my family (who live 600 miles away) wouldnt get to see him. here they will only induce when you are 2 weeks over and even then it sometimes doesnt work. 

i was just so miserable and panicking about when he would come then it ruined the whole experience, next time i want to be able to be calm and just let things happen when they are meant to.


----------



## poppy

Hi!

How are you all?

I am having one of those days where I am like...'would TTC a month early be so bad?' However, I know May is probably right for us if we were lucky enough to fall pregnant first time.

I hear what you girls are saying about a December baby and how that means that the LO's birthday might end up close to Christmas (hence, they would always have all their year's excitement in the one month - joint presents etc), so I definately thinking holding out for a May TTC date will probably be right for us - an at the earliest January baby (unless the baby came early I suppose!) would be good. 

My mum was talking about getting the bride'smaid dresses for my sister's wedding soon. If I was around 14/15 weeks pregnant by the end of July (this would be my second baby) - would I still fit into a dress if I got it fitted in the April holidays? I have been working on my ab crunches, so hopefully my ab muscles weakened from being pregnant before, would have tightened up a little bit again (I hope) and might hide things for a bit longer. The boobs might be a different story! When I had Tristan, when I was breastfeeding, I went from a pre-pregnant 32DD to a 34F! So if I got pregnant, the boobs might burst out of the dress!!! I am hoping my sister goes for one of those floaty dresses for the bride'smaids' dresses.

xxx


----------



## Duffy

Poppy, A floaty dress would be cool! 

I'm curious how many sit ups do you do a day or are you using something to aid you, my belly is still pregnant belly so I'm trying really hard to strengthen the muscles for the second baby.


----------



## Baronessgogo

https://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1382/z4b8a3ea50d500.gif 

what do u reckon?


----------



## Baronessgogo

https://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1382/z4b8a3ea50d500.gif 

made in www.commenthaven.com


----------



## Deeper Blue

Love the blinkie! Thank you Baroness :D

Yes, I ALWAYS have the feeling 'What difference will 8 weeks make really?' and would -deffinately- be trying now if it wasn't for OH being so against it!

Anyone else having sneeky peeks in the TTC forum? I think I'm going to feel a bit over whelmed in there since it's pretty hard core with all the symptom spotting and charting and such... having said that I've already got my chart going on Fertility Friend but thats as far as I'm going! May TTC commandments are:
-Thou shalt not temp.
-Thou shalt not POAS at ever opportunity.
-Thou shalt not test before AF is late.
:D 

Hope you ladies are all well and on the folic acid. 
xxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I won't be doing all the charting stuff, or testing early and things! Never did last time, just aimed for around 14 days as ovulation! 

I want to try now...and we kind of got carried away lst night. I told OH i was due to ovulate this weekend and he pratically pounced on me! lol
I know i'm not going to lucky enough to fall this month, but gosh i can't help hoping! naughty me!


----------



## poppy

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> I won't be doing all the charting stuff, or testing early and things! Never did last time, just aimed for around 14 days as ovulation!
> 
> I want to try now...and we kind of got carried away lst night. I told OH i was due to ovulate this weekend and he pratically pounced on me! lol
> I know i'm not going to lucky enough to fall this month, but gosh i can't help hoping! naughty me!

Yay! Good for you! I am getting even broodier now. I just got my AF a few days ago...I am thinking only two more to go until TTC time!


----------



## Duffy

I'm due to ovu soon myself blah I'm sure bf would agree to X time but I'm the one saying no. I really feel its important to get back to my prepregnancy shape lol, vain I know. 

I hope everyone having a good weekend, sitting here watching a steven king movie the stand, super good I read the book a long time ago.


----------



## lovehearts

We are in to march now ladies :happydance: 

OH did some strange things the weekend :rofl: When we dtd he came in me :shock: he then looked at my foofoo and told them to swim. When i went to the loo to 'clean up' he asked me if i should be doing a handstand to keep them in :rofl: I told him it was the wrong time of the month to get pg and he said we better try again then!!! Im confused!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

yea not long to go now girls :) 

Duffy I wanted to get back to my pre pregnacy shape... but it's not happening. I weigh less now than before but my Tummy is still huge :( Booo! Oh well ... want it even bigger soon! haha

Lovehearts: Funny with he handstand...men are weird sometimes haha


----------



## lovehearts

i agree - men are weird! mixed signals!! grr! xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

Sounds like all your OHs are as broody as you girls are. Wish mine was the same. We were discussing baby names in bed last night though :D


----------



## Eternal

we did it bear back once last week lol hubby agrees we dont want another dec baby and May is the easiest we should really try and gives my body a wee rest, its good he is being strong lol cos i am not!


----------



## lovehearts

Eternal said:


> we did it bear back once last week lol hubby agrees we dont want another dec baby and May is the easiest we should really try and gives my body a wee rest, its good he is being strong lol cos i am not!

i no what you mean i dont think id want a december baby but i cant resist im not strong enough lol. Im sure he will pull out on the day it matters most :dohh:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hi everyone 

Can i join you guys in the count down to may??

Here is a little about me.

Me and my OH were TTC for 13 cycles after MC when we had to stop TTC because we are getting married on june 26th and i needed my dress to fit lol!! So we decided in september 2009 to stop trying.

Our plan has always been to start TTC again in may. So we have been taking our vitamins and being healthy not only for the wedding but also in prep for TTC again.

Look forward to making new friends on here and getting ready to move to TTC together!

:HUGS:

charlie xoxo


----------



## Baronessgogo

your all so lucky, im still on the extra safe condoms till may lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

sorry missed your post, hi charlie :) glad you could join us :D


----------



## lovehearts

Hi charlie - welcome to wtt :) 

lol we gave up on the condoms months ago - just cudnt get used to them after years of the pill!! We were using the pull out method which i know isnt very good but its worked but this month it looks like OH just completly have up pulling out :rofl: 

Bet you cant wait to whip off them condoms and go bareback. Feel so much better - sorry for the tmi lol 

xx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

My OH i s broody we looked after my best mates little boy (5 months old) last night and my OH was amazing with him he cant wait to start TCC again. 
We have gone bare back a couple of times recently and he pulls out just before but i think now as time gets closer to the wedding he may stop being so careful lol!! something we need to talk about really!!


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hi charlie :wave: I bet your really excited about your wedding!

x


----------



## lovehearts

It happened again last night - OH did his business inside me....men :doh:


----------



## Deeper Blue

Only 4 days till you ovulate too according to your ticker! You may not be in our club much longer :D


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

lovehearts your playing it a little close dont you think lol!! xoxo off to make more wedding invites now!!! xooxo


----------



## lovehearts

lol tell me about it. I asked him last night - i said are you trying to make a baby this month and he said yeah i dont mind.....:shrug: 

Im letting him carry on for this month only! see what happens!! we didnt dtd last night so we shall see. normally every other day for us!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

I must confess to having a serious look at maternity clothes on ebay :blush:


----------



## poppy

Not long though ladies! I have to admit that I am thinking about TTC daily now, it is always on my mind - I am so broody. I really hope that we all get BFPs soon after we start trying. It would be great to all be bump buddies.

Lovehearts - you may be in the First Trimester sooner that you think!

Deeperblue - I definately want to get nicer maternity clothes than I did when I was pregnant with Tristan. We only had about three stores in Aberdeen that had any decent supply, but now we have a Mamas and Papas! Also, since having Tristan I know of lots of places that do nice ones, like Vertbaudet and Jojo Maman Bebe.

xxx

xxx


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Hi Girls:winkwink:

I can't believe it's March already, I'm getting really excited about TTC now!! OH and me had a lovely baby chat last night and decided on our names..... Charlie John for a boy and Tiana Jane for a girl :thumbup:
Deeper blue - yeah I've been looking at maternity wear and want to choose clothes that fit bump really well and show that I'm pregnant as I just wore baggy clothes last time!

Amy xx


----------



## lovehearts

poppy said:


> Lovehearts - you may be in the First Trimester sooner that you think!

I wish. I just have this feeling that its going to take a lot longer than a few months :cry:

Last night on my way home from work the registration on the car in front of me ended in BFP :rofl: and then i had a baby dream.....:shrug: :shrug:

kept the soup in the bowl last night :rofl: felt really naughty!! :blush:

xxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Lovehearts you make me laugh its exciting tho!! 

Cant believe how close its getting now too ttc im really broody and my mate at work is 19 wks gone so its everyday reminder of what i have to come!!

I might have a little look at some baby things just to stir things up a bit lol!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

poppy said:


> Not long though ladies! I have to admit that I am thinking about TTC daily now, it is always on my mind - I am so broody. I really hope that we all get BFPs soon after we start trying. It would be great to all be bump buddies.
> 
> Oh i hope so poppy that would be lovely we could have our own little bump group thread!! xoxox


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

*yawns* man im tired! 

Can't wait to get a BFP ... ts so exciting and May is getting so close now :D


----------



## Deeper Blue

DAISYMOMMA said:


> poppy said:
> 
> 
> Not long though ladies! I have to admit that I am thinking about TTC daily now, it is always on my mind - I am so broody. I really hope that we all get BFPs soon after we start trying. It would be great to all be bump buddies.
> 
> Oh i hope so poppy that would be lovely we could have our own little bump group thread!! xoxox
> 
> Yeah, that would be cool :) Would be nice to have our own little ttc thread too once we get over there. Took me 6 months to get my bun in the oven last time though so I'm not going to hold my breath. :dohh:
> 
> I dreamt about being pregnant last night too! It was sooo vivid, I remember stroking my little bump and everything :cloud9:
> 
> Amy - They are gorgeous names!
> 
> What has everyone else chosen or are you keeping it to yourselves?? :) I love Lorrian or Anika for a girl and Alister for a boy but OH isn't really too keen on any of then :dohh: We have real trouble with boys names.Click to expand...


----------



## Baronessgogo

I must admit im getting pretty obsessed with it now, i con't stop myself :S

We have names for a boy, Thomas Michael, after my grandad and dad, but we have nothing for a girl, aprat from guinevere that my hubby wants to call her, but not a chance


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

No clue for a boy... we used both the names we liked for Joshua! lol

Girl I love Eva and Keira but OH is not to convinced! So who knows! 

A TTC topic would be fabby once we move over :D


----------



## lovehearts

Its either tyler thomas or daniel thomas for boys (thomas was my grandads name) or ruby for a girl, havnt thought about a middle name for a girl yet. although i know we will probably change our minds a million times before we have a bubba. xx


----------



## Eternal

I am cant waiy but I still havent had my period yet :-( hopfully soon! seems stupid that i am planning to TTC when i havent had my first period yet lol! oh well!


----------



## Duffy

A ttc and baby group sounds fab! 

I'm seri thinking about giving up and going for it now since it took a year and a half actually closer to two years with my first baby. We did x this morning with out any condoms but I already know I ovulated, it was more of a test drive to see if BF would really do it. LOL. 

We picked Damian Blake Harlan.... ect... lol if we have a boy no clue for a girl. 

Today I worked out on my treadmill I put my baby girl in her bouncer and brought her out to the garage with me, it kicked my bum lots of sweat! I'm still keeping to my goal of dropping some pounds and getting in shape again, even if I end up pregnant sooner then I thought I'll be keeping at it. 

Have a happy weekend everyone and cheers to us naughty girls x it up early woot!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

haha naughty...but good plan seeing if BF would do it 

I am sympton spotting and driving myself mad! tired and so thirsty all the time, having to take a drink to bed with me and drink it during the night! Argh, not due on till next weekend!


----------



## Deeper Blue

I'm due on at the end of next week but I don't usually get much in the way of symptoms any way, for AF or BFP. Out of interest because I'm a nosey bugger :) What are your cycles like? Mine are pretty long usually now I'm off the pill, about 35-37 days :/


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Mine are roughly 28 days, always have been for as long as I can remember. They were a bit longer when they first came back after birth, but seem to have settled down now


----------



## Deeper Blue

Its just the extra week or so added on to every cycle just means its longer to wait before I ovulate, test etc. Frustrating!!!

Hope everyone is well. Only just over 50 days to go now!!!!

Been thinking recently about who I would have in with me during the birth next time (I'm gettign ahead of myself I know!) I although it was only me and OH last time I think I may see if my mum want to be there too. Watching OBEM has made me see how much the mums seem to like being there. Dunno. :shrug:


----------



## Chloe's mum02

My cycles are long now I'm off the pill too about 36 days. I wasn't sure if that was a bit too long to be 'normal' but I'm glad your the same Deeper Blue!

I don't know anything about charting yet but does that mean we will ovulate later than someone with a 28 day cycle? 

I enjoyed one born every minute last night and could really see myself in that young 17 year old girl! I was hanging onto my mum's arm during birth and was absolutely petrified of how she was going to come out then you saw absolute relief on the girl's face when she was born - had me in tears :cry:

Amy x


----------



## Deeper Blue

I thought the two young girls were portrayed really well and did a lot to challenge the way I bet a lot of people view young mums. Good on em.

I think Amy that women are supposed to ovulate about 14 days before they get AF.... so with most women that would be 14 days after the start their period but for us it would be more like 22 days after. I used an ovulation predictor kit for 3 months or so when I was trying for Isla and it wasn't working. The month I didn't use it and just BD'd regularly (because we were on holiday) was the month I get preggers :)

Kay
x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I annoy myself! I've been super super tired the past week...so much so I fell asleep yesterday morning with my LO and was feeling dizzy! I told my OH and he got me thinking that I am pregnant... so hoping! Anyway I took a test this morning and I got BFN! 
I wanna hold out hope that because I tested early I could still get a BFP but I know deep in my heart I wont and i wanna sulk! 

Oh well means I can relax on holiday and join you girls in TTC in may :D


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Thanks for that Kay :thumbup: I didn't even think about when I was ovulating when I fell pregnant with my daughter - she was a happy mistake!!

I'm just praying it happens as quickly this time. It will be great to all be bump buddies :happydance:

Amy x


----------



## Deeper Blue

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> I annoy myself! I've been super super tired the past week...so much so I fell asleep yesterday morning with my LO and was feeling dizzy! I told my OH and he got me thinking that I am pregnant... so hoping! Anyway I took a test this morning and I got BFN!
> I wanna hold out hope that because I tested early I could still get a BFP but I know deep in my heart I wont and i wanna sulk!
> 
> Oh well means I can relax on holiday and join you girls in TTC in may :D

How come everyone NTNP all of a sudden??? :rofl: I hope you get your BFP, will cross my fingers for you! :happydance:

Yeah Amy, would be cool to be bump buddies. Would be AMAZING if we all got preggers in the first month but it took me ages so I'm not holding my breath. 

AF should have started today and hasn't appeared yet. Part of me's thinking (as you do) 'oooo... maybe I'm pregnant' but thats not gonna happen unless they've learnt to swim through latex :rofl: GO SUPER SPERMIES!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Deeper Blue said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> I annoy myself! I've been super super tired the past week...so much so I fell asleep yesterday morning with my LO and was feeling dizzy! I told my OH and he got me thinking that I am pregnant... so hoping! Anyway I took a test this morning and I got BFN!
> I wanna hold out hope that because I tested early I could still get a BFP but I know deep in my heart I wont and i wanna sulk!
> 
> Oh well means I can relax on holiday and join you girls in TTC in may :D
> 
> How come everyone NTNP all of a sudden??? :rofl: I hope you get your BFP, will cross my fingers for you! :happydance:
> 
> Yeah Amy, would be cool to be bump buddies. Would be AMAZING if we all got preggers in the first month but it took me ages so I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> AF should have started today and hasn't appeared yet. Part of me's thinking (as you do) 'oooo... maybe I'm pregnant' but thats not gonna happen unless
> they've learnt to swim through latex :rofl: GO SUPER SPERMIES!Click to expand...

Cos we were naughty and OH pounced on me! :haha:


----------



## Deeper Blue

Bloody hell. I'm going to have to change my cycle ticker AGAIN! I don't care that much if my cycles long I just want some kind of pattern to it!
WHERE IS MY PERIOD!!??? :(


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

*hugs* hope your cycle sorts it self out! 

I got my BFP this morning though...I did two! *bounces* So i'm going to be leaving you loving ladies! Hope to see you all in a few months ...will be checking back in on your tho!


----------



## lovehearts

CONGRATS! i saw this over in the ttc forums but didnt want to put anything on this thread - wanted you to announce it lol.

H&H 9 months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

congratulations :)


----------



## Deeper Blue

Yay congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Thanks girls, think I'm still in shock tbh lol


----------



## poppy

Well done Lucy! A massive congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## poppy

Sooo broody today - have been reading Tess Daly's 'Baby Diaries' and was remembering being pregnant with Tristan and feeling like I really want to be pregnant again soon. It is such a magical time. From the excitement of getting your BFP, to the first few months of keeping your little secret to yourself (well you and your hubbie!), to getting a bump and feeling your LO move for the first time to the birth and finally meeting your LO - it is so exciting.

I hope, like Lucy, we all get our BFPs soon after being ttc! May is not long now - March is about half way through already!!!


xxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I hope you all get your BFPs soon to girls :D


----------



## Blah11

I'm trying in May :D super excited.


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Welcome Blah11 to the May wtters :hi:
It's not long for us now :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

i was originally moving ttc in June or July but I'm mega desp for another baby :rofl:


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hey Blah! 

I agree Poppy! It's just such an amazing thing to be preggers and have a wonderful bundle of joy at the end of it that you just love unconditionally. I can't wait <3


----------



## Leanne27

We are officially trying in May too! Good luck everyone! xxxxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hey Leanne. Hope you get a speedy :BFP: :) 
x


----------



## poppy

Blah11 said:


> I'm trying in May :D super excited.

Yay Blah!!! I am so pleased you are joining the May ttcers! I think we were sort pregnant at the same time last time, so it would be great if we were bump buddies this time round.

xxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

hey leanne, hey blah, welcome to the summer lovin babes :)


----------



## Deeper Blue

This is officially my longest cycle to date :wacko: 40 days?! And absolutely no sign of AF. :shrug: Gah.... I've had this body the best part of 30 years and it still confuses me!

Still, only a month and a bit left to go ladies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I should have ovulated 2 days ago (cd18) but only started to get EWCM this afternoon :dohh: Probably going to have a 35-40day cycle this time round too.. ugh. Dunno if its the BFing or what but I'm so irregular.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey deeper blue 
my longest cycle was 52 days so dont worry to much they soon sorted themselves out after that one!! like my body had to have a final fling lol!!


----------



## poppy

Hey May girls!

I haven't heard from any of you for a while, so I thought I'd post to see how you all are doing during our last month and a bit before ttc commences!

I am getting really excited. I am going to have to calm myself down during the two week wait though - I have to remember that even though we are starting ttc in May it will be really unlikely that we are 'on the money' the first month trying and not to be too disappointed if we don't get that BFP first month. I can't believe we all begin in just over a month though.

When are we all due to ovulate during May - do you all know? I think I will be around the middle of the month (right around my third year wedding anniversary - so that would be so romantic if we concieved our baby then).


----------



## Baronessgogo

im sorry, im betraying my summer loving babes status, but hubby has said we can start trying now so in a week i will be in my first cycle of trying.


----------



## poppy

Baronessgogo said:


> im sorry, im betraying my summer loving babes status, but hubby has said we can start trying now so in a week i will be in my first cycle of trying.

Yay! That is fantastic news Baroness! Good luck with geting that BFP!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

Good luck Baron!!!!

It seems like TTC in May is pretty unlikely for us now :( Lots of expensive bills have cropped up over the last few weeks... fixing the car, roof needs sorting, a window needs replacing... and add to this OHs job not looking quite a stable as it once was. We're ok for now but all these money problems would mean I could only have 6 months mat leave at most and then having to pay for child care for two when I'm back part time would just be crippling for us. :( We could probably manage it but all the worries and stress wouldn't make me a good mum so I think things have to go on hold a while.

I'll probably still lurk about though and sprinkle ninja baby dust for you all!
xxx


----------



## poppy

Deeper Blue said:


> Good luck Baron!!!!
> 
> It seems like TTC in May is pretty unlikely for us now :( Lots of expensive bills have cropped up over the last few weeks... fixing the car, roof needs sorting, a window needs replacing... and add to this OHs job not looking quite a stable as it once was. We're ok for now but all these money problems would mean I could only have 6 months mat leave at most and then having to pay for child care for two when I'm back part time would just be crippling for us. :( We could probably manage it but all the worries and stress wouldn't make me a good mum so I think things have to go on hold a while.
> 
> I'll probably still lurk about though and sprinkle ninja baby dust for you all!
> xxx

I am sorry to hear that:nope:. Don't worry, I am sure in a few months everything will have sorted themselves out and you can start ttcing! Time will fly by.

Best of luck! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

aww im sorry deeper blue, that sucks :(


----------



## Eternal

sorry to hear that deeper blue, hope things get sorted for you soon x x x

OH and I did it yesterday bearback again :S thing is i really dont want to be pregnant this month but its me thats always like nah lets not bother with that. lol

Its been almost 2 weeks since my period and hubby is convinced with will conceieve again this month lol, he is coming up with all kinds of excuses like the condom broke lol!


----------



## Blah11

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK its almost April! 1 month left :D I've got one cycle before we start trying for real. I'm starting to take Soy next cycle though cos my periods are still very irregular and my cycles are very long :(


----------



## poppy

Yay! Just slightly over a month until the May! I can't wait. 

My third year wedding anniversary is on the 12th of May, around about the time I have calculated that I am due to ovulate! A BFP resulting from that would be amazing.

What about you guys, when are you due to ovulate? Do you know?


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. just wanted to say hi.. :D as i have to wait a month on bcp as my cycles have gone crazy after my last mc.. so my doc said im ok to try in may.. not long now im so excited.. 
im doing the ww and just got a new job hoping they keep me busy the next month.. not long now to wait a know 
i bet you ladies are all excited :D


----------



## Eternal

im mega excitied, have my first proper period now and body is starting to feel ready to go again! cant wait to have a play friend for Sam, Im wanting another boy this time and a girl for my third, but will be happy whatever. 

what about everyone else?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey ladies 

Well we have been a little bit naughty this month in baby dance dept and now im 2 days late?? not unusal for me but you never know!!

hope everyone is ok not long till may day now! i cant wait for the summer!!

deeper blue sorry to hear about the change of plan hun xox


----------

